# Cyp. Emil and Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens



## parvi_17 (Jun 3, 2008)

These two plants were planted next to each other last fall. Each had one flowering shoot last season. As you can see, this year the pubescens still has one flowering shoot (albeit a large one), while the Emil has five shoots with three flowers. This demonstrates the vigor of hybrid Cyps. Both have a pleasant fragrance. As the Emil is a cross between two smaller species than pubescens, it is a smaller plant with a smaller flower, but I find it is a more attractive plant. Enjoy!

















The top two photos are Emil, the third pubescens, and the last shows the two plants together.

Joe


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm in love again. With Emil! What a great flower -- shape, form and color.


----------



## John M (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the Emile. Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep, very nice. I remember when Cyps were not easy to get for hobbieists. Now I'm glad the efforts were made to hybridize and propogate them.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice plants! Emil is definitely showing its hybrid vigor - very pretty!

Ron


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments! This is actually the first time I've ever seen an Emil in bloom and needless to say I am very excited.

Joe


----------

